# My budgie sick?



## Ag1 (Mar 26, 2021)

My budgie is sleeping since morning is my budgie sick?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Is she showing any other signs besides sleeping? I see in the picture some discoloration above the cere, has she been sneezing at all?


----------



## Ag1 (Mar 26, 2021)

Cody said:


> Is she showing any other signs besides sleeping? I see in the picture some discoloration above the cere, has she been sneezing at all?


Discoloration is since last 3yrs,that's not the issue but from morning she is sleeping and she tucks her head. But she is eating properly, normally she is very active but since morning she is sitting on the lowest perch.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

To get a proper diagnosis she needs to be seen by an avian vet, we have no way of telling what might be wrong. Anytime a bird's behavior differs from what is normal it is right to question it. You can do a search here from this link to find an avian vet where you are https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803. If there are any zoos near you you could contact them and see who they use to treat the animals there and that might be a source for you also.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cody is right; one of the first signs that a budgie is sick is when their normal behavior patterns seem off. If you're concerned, the best step is always to take them to the vet. 

Best wishes!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------

